# Nelly the elephant



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Had a very frustrating winter, far too many "real" jobs to do. But I finally got another box done.
Walnut, beech and ply.
Trouble is every time I make an animal shape to sell, the missus gets attached and wont let it go.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't blame your wife. Nelly is quite handsome. 
Been trying to figure out how you cut the space between those legs without cutting into the trunk.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

my new table saw. I'm enjoying learning what I can do with it. :wink::grin:


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bob, great job on this box.

Would you mind sharing some dimensions. I am also trying to figure out how you cut out the legs and didn't bring a tear to NELLY'S eye (trunk).

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My guess is the legs are the front and back of the box, which could be cut from the same or a sandwiched piece using a pattern. Use the pattern to cut the middle layered section to fit, but with the trunk, but without the legs. Glue the front together with the middle sections and do the bandsaw cuts, then glue the back piece on last. Sand to perfect the rounded shape and finish. At least that's one way to produce what is a very interesting band saw box. Nice work Bob, especially given the limited wood choices on the island.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

She's 11" x 8" x 4" wide.
I usually start with a drawing on an A4 sheet of paper.

It might have been a "he" before i cut the legs out though :surprise:
I used the table saw set to the belly height, then ran the box along the fence, being very careful to lift the box off before it got to the trunk. I only have a thin kerf blade so I had to make about 10 cuts, moving the fence each time.
Then i used a power file and sandpaper to finish off.
I must admit I made a mistake on this, I originally was going to start high in the centre cut, and then progressively lower the blade and cut each direction each time so that I had an arch. But I got over excited playing with the new saw and forgot to lower the blade, making the leg gap more square than "plan A" had it. :surprise::crying:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom, just seen your post.

man, you give me way more credit for planning than I deserve 
I start with a block of wood, and the rest is an ongoing saga.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob,

Great job!!

Frank


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job,Bob, you always do such fine work. I like it.
Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bob, again, a beautiful job. I wish I had the patience and the skill. Keep it up. (the woodworking)


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

"keep it up"....... hey, I'm not THAT old (yet)
(LMAO)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another good animal box.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Tom, ...man, you give me way more credit for planning than I deserve
> I start with a block of wood, and the rest is an ongoing saga.


I rarely make drawings other than a list of basic dimensions. All my planning goes on through visualizations before I go to bed. When I can visualize the end, then I measure and cut the first pieces. I've been very restricted in my activity lately (new stent), so my creative juices aren't turning into projects. 

Yesterday, however, I got out a chisel to deepen the mortise for the latch strike. Persistent wet weather seems to have fattened up the wood so it wouldn't open easily. Got out my best half inch chisel--razor sharp little thing--and deepened the mortise by just about 3/32nds (2mm). I really love using tools and will be glad when I can start doing some projects again.

Checked my "fun" money stash yesterday, set aside for my cafeteria to theater conversion, and it was ample. But the darn church seems unable to approve my project for a new stage (platform). And they aren't communicating, so I have no idea the status now, 2 months later. Hate to abandon that conversion mid project, but it's not up to me. 

Bob, you've made a number of BS boxes from glued up BB ply. Maybe I'll try one like that. I love the layers that show with that stuff, and I have a bunch of it available, plus a bunch of grandkids I can send them to. I like the way you used a layer of Walnut on the outside, and that could make making a lid easier. I could put some trinkets inside, kids like that kind of stuff. Now, let me picture that in my mind...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Birch ply is a fantastic sandwich filling that highlights the woods on either side.

I think this large box shows it off best, theres more ply than bubinga but it still looks very classy.
And the small shell box is only 4" across, but the ply complements both the walnut and the beech,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Bob.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your work is always exciting to see. Very nice,Bob.
HErb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb as always.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You got the touch, Bob!!!


----------



## tcarpenter (Apr 11, 2011)

Power file! Didn't know they existed. What brand do you use? Found a HF for about 40 bucks.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I live on a different continent to you, so brands dont count.

They can be a useful tool, but they are a bit like a sledge hammer, Subtle they aint! (lol)
belts break a lot, mainly because you press too hard, but if you want a large amount of wood removed from a small area quickly, they will cut.


----------

